# أبنائنا و أبنائهم!!!



## مهندس أول (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة إالى المقارنة بيننا وبين الغربيين
الأوربيين منذ السنة الأولى يعلمون أطفالهم فوائد الأشياء
التي حولهم وكيفية تصنيفها بالتفصيل
أما نحن فنفرح بشدة اذا استطعنا تعليمهم القراءة والكتابة
ابن الثانية عشرة عندهم يستطيع النحت و صنع أجمل الأشكال من الخشب ونحن نفرح اذا علمناهم الجمع والطرح!!!
اذا كانت وزارات التعليم لدينا مقنعة بالوضع الحالي فعندها سنجد أطفالهم يصلحون الطائرات وأطفالنا سيبقى همهم شراء الدراجات.
أبنائهم يدخلون المواقع الإلكترونية بحثاً عن العلوم والبحوث:85: أما أبنائنا فيدخلون بحثاً عن أشياء أخرى!!!!!
من المتأخر جداً محاولة تغيير أبناء الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية ومن المناسب جداً البدأ بأبناء الثلاث سنوات
مهندسوهم صنعوا طائرات حقيقية ونحن لا نستطيع صنع دمى طائرات 
هم وصلو لسرعة الصوت فهل سنستطيع الوصول لسرعة الضوء:87:

مثل من صنعي لكن صدقوني هذا هو حال الحياة.

اذا ما أعجب الإنسان حاله ولم يشأ تطويره فمصيره السقوط بقوة لأن الطائر اذا ما توقف في الجو سقط من فوره.


----------



## قيصر الظلال (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم, أنا أرى أن معك الحق في كل ما قلته لكني أعتقد أن سبب تقدمهمم أنهم بدؤوا البناء والتعليم قبلنا
فكما تعلم أن أغلب الدول العربية كانت مستعمرة أو يسودها الجهل ولم تبدأ إلا من عشرات السنين فقط
أتمنى أن تصل الى مستواهم ونتجاوزهم مع مرور الأيام بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس أول (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي قيصر الظلال
معك الحق في كل ما قلته ولكني لا أرى من أمتنا أي بوادر تدل على الهمة والنشاط إلا فيما ندر!
ان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم.


----------



## قيصر الظلال (5 أكتوبر 2009)

يا أخي الكريم, أذكرك بقول الله تعالى:
((فاصبر كما صبر أولوا العزم من الرسل...))الأية
الصبر طيب وبإذن الله سنرى أفضل النتائج في القريب العاجل.


----------



## قيصر الظلال (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بدأنا متقدمين و سننتهي متقدمين بإذن الله:20:


----------



## مهندس أول (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يسمع منك
يعجبني تفائلك


----------



## قيصر الظلال (8 أكتوبر 2009)

التفائل لازم يبقى ويزيد لأجل تحقيق المزيد والمزيد من الإنجازات


----------



## مهندس أول (11 أكتوبر 2009)

معاك حق لكن التفائل ليس كل شيىء 
شكراً على اهتمامك وتفاعلك


----------



## مهندس أول (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الى كل من له أطفال
احذر!
حاول تربية ابنك على الدين والعلم منذ الصضر
تذكر أن:
التعليم في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر


----------



## قيصر الظلال (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بإذن الله راح نحسن من تربية أطفالنا منذ الآن!


----------

